# Back in it with questions and introduction.



## PO-SLOKE (May 26, 2014)

YUP ! I guess I am another one of these sort of guys. But I'll try to not tax your knowledge base and information to hard as to be a pain.

But here it goes. I am asking for compound, crossbow and pistol bow suggestions.

I want to kind of introduce myself and my intentions in hopes of getting sound, experienced and professional advice right off the top. 

About 4 years ago, my lifestyle was yanked out from under my when the doctors told me I had 4 weeks to live. Well, screw them. I'm still here. Never the less, I've gotten horribly 'towned out' and now live in a metropolitan area of nearly six million and am going out of my mind. 

Although I will never be what I once was in health, I am pretty stinking good now and am looking to pretty much go "OFF GRID" or very close to regain my sanity and life back.

With that said, I would like to cordially inquire of those with expert advice and use of different bow systems to suit my needs and hopes.
I have some experience several years ago with bows, but have never been as savvy as I would like to have been. In knowing that so many things have advanced over the years, I am just not going to rely on my ancient and minimal knowledge of bows and such. That's where a few of you are being asked to help me out here. 

What I do know is that I not only want, but feel I need are bows and systems that are of course budget minded. What I mean by budget minded isn't to hope to buy gold at the price of tin. But to buy practical. I am not into bling and excess bells and whistles. Although whistles that work are a must. I desperately need tough and easy to maintain. Cammo is not a thing I even remotely care about. Just big time functional. I am and will be motivated by my belly and not my ego when it comes to gear. I just need some bows with accuracy, stealth and take down power that are easy to self maintain as possible.

In knowing that, one of the first things you guys are going to want to assess is ergonomics and body strength, so with here is basic description of just such. 54 years old, 6'1", 265lbs and carry a fair bit of muscle, even considering how sick I was when the doctors were about to ring me out. lol. I've got decent long range eye sight bit just awful close in. 

Now. A bit about my background to help you help me have a some equipment options to suit my mindset and usages to come. 

Although I will likely never work as a guide again, I have extensive outdoor background. Stemming from the age of 15 up to the age of 50. I'm pretty proud of that to be quite frank. I have worked in some form of guide service work the larger portion of those years professionally. I've worked out west as a wilderness big game hunting and fishing guide, wilderness guide afoot, whitewater river guide, dive guide, 110 ton river boat guide, mountain bike guide, etc. etc. etc.

I have held a double handful of certifications over the years that is extensive and ranges from Emergency Rescue Dive Tech at the Dive Master Level, to Level III firefighter, to swift water rescue tech level III to USFS certified white and flat water guide, and the list goes on and on with medical certifications along the lines of Wilderness EMT, EMT D, etc. etc. blabbity blab.


I know that might seem like a bolstering of ego flapping here, but that is NOT my point. I am hoping to acquire some rock solid advice options to suit my needs for going "OFF GRID" with a couple of systems I can count on with a serious mindset. I just figure if you think I am serious, I can get serious advice.

As aforementioned, I never have been any sort of mighty archer, although I did a little compound bow use off and on several years back. I do have clean understanding of shooting and the such from guns for the most part. I was a competitive shooter as a child and young adult that mostly trained and competed at adult level due to skill. Gee ! Where did all that skill get off to anyway ? lol

But considering all this info to help you help me to find some systems to consider will be greatly appreciated by those who have the know of it. I just need folks that have the credentials to step up to my plate for me here to point me in a direction to avoid spending a zillion hours and listening to a ton of blabbing of salespersons just trying to move another unit. 

I am currently in the Atlanta area. (How in the world I ended up in this mess is beyond me). But if you might even know of a reputable shop in these parts, that would be good too. I surely don't mind buying online either. But it's the bomber piece of gear at a smart buyers price I am looking to get help with. I'm assuming there is a bow package out there with my name written all over it. I just absolutely do not know where to start. All the pretty pictures and yackity yack online does me no favours much. lol

I know this is a horrifically long winded post, especially for a newbie to this group. But I am not one to burn precious day light and rarely buy green bananas. 

Thanks in advance, 

PO-SLOKE


----------



## greatthosu (Sep 13, 2012)

Welcome to the forum from AZ.


----------



## PO-SLOKE (May 26, 2014)

Thanks greatthosu


----------



## ArcherySupplier (May 20, 2014)

Hope archery can help you regain health


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

* PO-SLOKE.*


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

welcome to AT


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Greetings from eastern Washington State. Welcome to ArcheryTalk. :welcomesign:

I recommend that you browse your telephone book for archery shops around you. If they are close, I'd visit them all. Not all shops are created equal. Look at their inventory and ask questions. If the shop cares they will be there to answer your questions to earn your business. I've been to some places that seem like it's run like a fast food joint. Pushing products and zero customer service. Once you find the shop you'll know you will have good folks to help you down the road or to help you with bow maintenance. I support the small mom and pop shops myself. Let the shop measure your Draw length and Draw weight so they have a starting point. Shoot as many bows that your interested in but let the shop know you not just looking but your there to buy. Don't choose the bow, let the bow choose you. You will know when it all just fells right.


----------

